# With which types did/do you have a soulmate connection?



## Halfjillhalfjack (Sep 23, 2009)

The title basically says it all....I'm interested what your type is and with which type(s) you have/had the experience of having such a special connection (recognition) that you would define them as soulmates....
Or do you think this has nothing to do with type; cannot be explained with type?

I myself have only had this with people who share Ni as a first function.....even though I have extremely good friends of different types, and I take this soulmate connection as something special, but not as a necessary ingredient in a friendship....


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm not sure what you mean by a 'soulmate' connection... close connections, however, I can do. ENFx types are the ones that connect with me in the deepest and most instantaneous way, but the bond is not necessarily stable or even favourable (there have been three exceptions so far, two more recent). I would say the most stable, but not necessarily the deepest, connection I've ever had is with an ESFJ best friend, who I've come to realize recently is pretty much willing to do anything to keep our friendship going.

If you clarify what 'soulmate connection' is, I can respond again in the right fashion.


----------



## Halfjillhalfjack (Sep 23, 2009)

Grey said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by a 'soulmate' connection... close connections, however, I can do. ENFx types are the ones that connect with me in the deepest and most instantaneous way, but the bond is not necessarily stable or even favourable (there have been three exceptions so far, two more recent). I would say the most stable, but not necessarily the deepest, connection I've ever had is with an ESFJ best friend, who I've come to realize recently is pretty much willing to do anything to keep our friendship going.
> 
> If you clarify what 'soulmate connection' is, I can respond again in the right fashion.


Thank you for your reply anyways! Mh, maybe the term "soulmate" is in itself something that mostly NFs can identify with ....I don't know....ahem, I have some difficulty describing what I mean, mh, but I'll try to clarify.... I mean a deep connection of minds (?) (even though it is not purely intellectual), having the feeling that you know the other person because your thought processes are so similar. I have also experienced that with these "connections", I am never surprised about any of these people's behaviour. Mh... I guess I can't really clarify what I mean...but I think you understood what I meant anyway. One of my best friends is an ISFJ, as she is the one of all my friends who is most willing to do anything to keep our friendship going, and close, possibly similar to you ESFJ friend. However, I have experienced a similar engagement with two friends who are INFJ as well.
I have noticed that I have only J-friends ...not that this has anything to do with the topic....


----------



## giraffe11 (Jan 14, 2010)

Not sure if I can answer this question...

I have a very different set of feelings for different people, independent of type. And even if they were similar, I always feel like "but there's something missing..." -- even with the people in my life who are closest to me. This holds true for types that are "close" to me (INTP, INFJ) and types that are very different (ENTJ, INTJ).


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I understand what you mean, now. That sort of thing definitely happens with ENFPs for me, and less so ENFJs. I believe that sort of thing is amplified by the great differences we have, and when we both agree on something and follow the same manner of thought (which is more often than one might think), it's actually incredible.


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

I've had two deep connections with people, both of which felt like I was "home" and understood when I talked to them. One was an ESFP boyfriend, the other my ENFJ brother, who has a weak J. The most exciting, romantic relationship was with an ESTP man, but we couldn't connect on the deeper levels.


----------



## entpreter (Aug 5, 2009)

Halfjillhalfjack said:


> The title basically says it all....I'm interested what your type is and with which type(s) you have/had the experience of having such a special connection (recognition) that you would define them as soulmates....
> Or do you think this has nothing to do with type; cannot be explained with type?
> 
> I myself have only had this with people who share Ni as a first function.....even though I have extremely good friends of different types, and I take this soulmate connection as something special, but not as a necessary ingredient in a friendship....


Either two INTJs or an INTJ and an ISTJ, but my guess is that they were both INTJs. It's pretty eerie that I have always been drawn to the same dark, introverted, somewhat disturbed, abstract, somewhat cold type of men (long before I knew about Myers-Briggs). I loved finding their softer and goofier sides that they rarely showed anyone. Unfortunately, these relationships never worked out, but I felt a strong connection that took my breath away for years with each of them.


----------



## Essay (Oct 13, 2009)

... with my INFJ ex-girlfriend. Opposite ends of the continent and we still complete eachother's every word.


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

I think she was ENxP. However I believe her enneagram was right for me also, and it certainly didn't hurt that she perfectly fit my highest conception of idealized aesthetic beauty. Again, I feel compelled to point out that MBTI is usually not the sole determining factor in these matters, though the shared N dominance definitely played a major role in the amazing experience.


----------



## entpreter (Aug 5, 2009)

perennialurker said:


> I think she was ENxP. However I believe her enneagram was right for me also, and it certainly didn't hurt that she perfectly fit my highest conception of idealized aesthetic beauty. Again, I feel compelled to point out that MBTI is usually not the sole determining factor in these matters, though the shared N dominance definitely played a major role in the amazing experience.


what do you think was her enneagram?


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

ENFJ and ESTJ.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

The closest I have come to this was with an INTP and ENFJ. One was just a friendship though, but it had/had potential for more if the circumstances were right.


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

hmmm...I don't really believe in the prospect of Soul Mate, nor do I think I've ever met one. But I usually do get along with INTJ females well, both as a friend and as a significant other. They're intriguing, and I am often almost magnetically attracted to them from relatively early stages of knowing them. We seem to "click" naturally, gaining from each other insight and perspective we lack, while still speaking the same language through our N. As for males, I'm usually drawn towards INFx types.


----------



## HeartlySerious (Jan 2, 2010)

INTJ, C: ahhhh~ *sigh* What a wonder. I'm just a child to him though  hahahaa. 
My bestest friend is an INFJ/ISFJ C:


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

When I hear soulmate, it sounds like an idealized 'completion' of people's pysches, like finding your other half long lost. People I connect to, yes, but none of those relationships I'd describe as soulmate-like.

A slight of me is inclined to say INTJ, but I've met alot of INTJs and there's only one I actually connect to (and I still want to throw them over a cliff sometimes), far from this idea of perfection that just fit together. I don't think/believe such connection exists, moreover MBTI wise.


----------



## VenusMisty (Dec 29, 2009)

xSFP. My primary soulmate is ESFP. I've been typing her for awhile, but this is my best guess.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Enfp, infp, infj


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

i don't know enough peoples types that i've known or meet but definitely other enfps.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Has always been other NTs, not any one type of NT in specific. And it was a mind-mate/soul-mate sort of connection.


----------



## lantern (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't know enough of people's types either (who I know in person). But from the friends I have here at PC I would have to say NFs and SPs.
If I were to look at the people who I do know in person but don't know their types but can guess their temperament then it would be the SPs and NFs, SPs on a more Mind-mate level and NFs on a Soul-mate level.

When I think of my first love I initially thought he might have been an SP, but when I look at the evidence I think he may have been an NF because he was very deep and connected with his emotions and how he felt about things.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

None of them. :frustrating:


----------



## ponyjoyride (May 7, 2010)

All the "soulmate connections" I've ever had has been with NFPs.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

ISTJ and INFP


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

INFJ and ENFP/ENTP. although ENxPs are as friends. INFJs give me a complete feeling wheras ENxPs (the right ones) are just on my wavelength. especially ENTPs since ENFPs are often too easy to read.


----------



## Random Ness (Oct 13, 2010)

Hm. Most Ns say other Ns. Do Ns really have that hard of a time connecting with Ss or what?

Mine was INFJ.


----------



## sayalain (May 1, 2010)

SPs. especially ISFP & ESFP, and i'm ISxP.


----------



## taylor2005 (Aug 15, 2010)

INTJs and ENTJs for me. I had it _really_ bad for an ENTJ once.


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

Interesting how popular the xNFP's are in this area.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

I feel on the same "wavelength" as xNFPs pretty often, but I've only had that ultra-weird inexplicable connection with INxJs. roud:


----------



## ceembee (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't believe in the soulmate crap either, _but,_ on a similar note, I HAVE had two connections on remarkably deep levels.


The first was with an ISTP. 
I was actually a bit shocked to find out his type, because he is extremely sociable and I would have guessed him to be an N-type. Maybe the Ti is where the connection came into play, seeing as that's his dominant and my auxiliary function. But yeah...definitely a I. He'd talk to everyone around him all day at a debate tournament, and then go back to his apartment (where he lived alone and LOVED it) and not emerge for another two days.

The second I have with an INTJ. 
I've never talked to someone that understands me _so_ well. I don't put any stock in the "love at first sight" line of thinking, but it was almost like "love at first conversation". He parallels me a lot, but yet_,_ we have _differences_. He appreciates my cleverness, I appreciate his sarcasm. If he says that he wants to be the master of a particular discipline, he will work his ass off until he IS (I only follow my ideas until they no longer interest me). I envy him a lot at times.


----------

